
Trump banning TikTok/WeChat from operating in 45 days if not sold by companies - rmason
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/06/politics/trump-executive-order-tiktok/index.html
======
apotatopot
Fuck this. I don't like Tik too and WeChat, I don't think people should use
them, and I don't trust China, but we don't need the government telling us
what software we can use. This is not good.

------
tellarin
This also potentially has many ramifications in different industries. Tencent
(owner of WeChat) is a big investor in media and entertainment companies. One
side effect, for example, is blocking financial payments to Riot Games, Epic
Games, Fortnite, and half the gaming industry.

~~~
zhte415
Also Reddit, which Tencent acquired a minor stake in.

------
jjeaff
I have not yet seen how the U.S. would ban these apps. Would they somehow
compel Google and apple to ban them from their app stores? Would they also
take steps to ban them from side loading?

~~~
0xdeadb00f
If it is the law then Google must comply in order to avoid legal trouble, no?
That is how they compel them to ban the apps.

